# facebook videos



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

I noticed that videos that I recorded on the bionic and uploaded to facebook will not play back on the bionic..... Weird


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe the apps uses a codec that the Bionic can't recognize?


----------

